# 1911 clones 70 series ?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I took the my Girsan apart and it's a 70 series.
Are most clones a 70 series?

By the way the sear spring looks a lawn mower hit it.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

strip it down, break out the honing stone and get a 6 pack, takes awhile to stone a 1911 clean and smooth


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep. Its a highly antiquated design. Sell it and get a Sig.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Yep. Its a highly antiquated design. Sell it and get a Sig.


That's OK I'll stick to my Colts

The Sig 1911 is that like a copy of a Colt?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes..all 1911s are clones of each other. Have had a bunch in various calibers. The safest way to carry one is the gun in the glove box and the ammo in the trunk.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Any pistol that looks like a 1911, is a clone!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tango said:


> Any pistol that looks like a 1911, is a clone!


Is a Colt 1911 or a 1911A1 a clone???:devil:


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Yes..all 1911s are clones of each other. Have had a bunch in various calibers. The safest way to carry one is the gun in the glove box and the ammo in the trunk.


I respect your opinion yet heard that the 1911 was one of the safest designs with the multiple safeties. Did I misread any sarcasm?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

0rocky said:


> I respect your opinion yet heard that the 1911 was one of the safest designs with the multiple safeties. Did I misread any sarcasm?


 Doesn't the 80 series have an extra safety that the 70 does not? I think it works with the firing pin
I read that somewhere.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

0rocky said:


> I respect your opinion yet heard that the 1911 was one of the safest designs with the multiple safeties. Did I misread any sarcasm?


Ya have to understand bigwheel is a few fries short of a happy meal.

Many guns come and go but the 1911 is still here.

Do they even still make Glick's, Glack's or whatever they're called?????


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

0rocky said:


> I respect your opinion yet heard that the 1911 was one of the safest designs with the multiple safeties. Did I misread any sarcasm?


There are two sides of the safety fence, Glock is on one side the 1911 on the other,

guess which is safer?

I think Bigwheel had an AD with one and he shit his pants.:vs_laugh:


----------

